# Norwegian e-books



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not impressed with how far behind Norway is in jumping into the future. After having my Kindle, Michelle, for two days, I can safely say that this IS the future. That doesn't mean that dtb's are ready to give up, but e-books will be more and more popular. 

So.. the thing is.. My favorite authors and things I want to read REALLY BAD:

-Amalie Skram (all works, my favorite Norwegian author by far)
-Sigrid Undset, Kristin Lavransdatter
-Johan Falkberget (Ann-Magrit series)
-Cora Sandel, Alberte-books
-Camilla Collett, Amtmandens Døtre

Okay, you should think these books, all classics by some of the most well known authors here should be easy to find? 
NOPE...
I search, but I know to little about formats. I know that jenny can be found, but I have read that one.. 

Okay, my question. Is there some kind soul here that could do a quick search just to see if some of these could in matter of fact be downloaded to the kindle? I just don't understand that easy what kind of books can be downloaded. The only one I have used is Manybooks.. 

ps. The books don't have to be in Norwegian, they could be english like Jenny!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I kind of have the same problem. I'd like to buy some Swedish books for my Kindle but have no idea where to turn...


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you from Sweden??  

Swedish books seems to be easier to get, if you're talking free classics like I am? 

google: Project Runeberg - They had many swedish books as I could see, but I don't understood if you could read them from kindle and how to download..

Project Gutenberg? I think they have over 50 swedish books. 

Manybooks.net had quite a few.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> Are you from Sweden??
> 
> Swedish books seems to be easier to get, if you're talking free classics like I am?
> 
> ...


Thank you - I will have a look at that 

(I'm from Sweden but I live in England right now)


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ah so cool  

Kult å ikke være eneste skandinaviske på kindle-board, er det mange av oss?  

Haha just had to  

Check it out, I don't know that many swedish authors, or I would have searched. Probably wanted them myself too. I know Selma Lagerlöf though   Read a really sweet book by her once  

Just wish more people would take a chance on kindle, that way it could have been easier to get books! I found some Knut Hamsun though, downloaded them. I don't mind them being in english, I just want to read Norwegian stuff too..


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I looked at Project Runeberg .... Granted, my Swedish is poor (I found the english explanations after reading through the Swedish part)  At a glance, though, these appear to be not so useful the kindle.  There are pdf files available but its a different pdf per page and that might be a difficult way to read a book


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

To bad


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know much about books from your location, but I do like this search engine for ebooks:

http://ebooks.addall.com/


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Amazon has Sigrid Undset's Kristin Lavransdatter in English.  The 3-volume set is $14. something in the US. (Barnes & Noble has it for 9.99, but we can't use their format on our kindles.) The individual 3 titles are 9.99 each in US.  I don't know if they are available where you are.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't believe it! You guys can get Kristin Lavransdatter, I can't! for kindle even..

Off course I have all these books in dtp and paperbacks... but... I want to read on my kindle.....

Thanks for a great link anyway!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> Kult å ikke være eneste skandinaviske på kindle-board, er det mange av oss?


Ingen aning, jag har bara haft min Kindle sedan förra torsdagen.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Anso said:


> Ingen aning, jag har bara haft min Kindle sedan förra torsdagen.


Yay, jeg har bare hatt min to dager! 
(Yay, I have only had mine for two days - no, aren't talking secrets  )

Back to english i guess hehe. Do you love it too? Many books yet? I found myself hooked on downloading Hamsun and Dostoyevsky tonight hehe. Now I will soon go to bed to read a bit before sleeping.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> Yay, jeg har bare hatt min to dager!
> (Yay, I have only had mine for two days - no, aren't talking secrets  )
> 
> Back to english i guess hehe. Do you love it too? Many books yet? I found myself hooked on downloading Hamsun and Dostoyevsky tonight hehe. Now I will soon go to bed to read a bit before sleeping.


I'm totally in love with it!!  I'm into my thrillers at the moment and have got rather hooked on the Alex Cross series by James Patterson so my Kindle is filled (well it's not actually filled at all LOL!) with those


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Anso said:


> Ingen aning, jag har bara haft min Kindle sedan förra torsdagen.


Hmmm...got my Norwegian phrase book here...
'Archer...is...a...ninny...'

Archer is a *ninny*?

Hmmmph!


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

archer said:


> Hmmm...got my Norwegian phrase book here...
> 'Archer...is...a...ninny...'
> 
> Archer is a *ninny*?
> ...


LOL!

Actually it's Swedish. I'm speaking Swedish and Winter9 is speaking Norwegian. It might be difficult to explain/understand but Swedish/Danish/Norwegian kind of works like this...We can speak to each other in our own language (like I wrote in Swedish to Winter9 and she wrote back in Norwegian to me) and understand each other... yet I can't speak Norwegian and she can't speak Swedish. It's the same with Danish. I guess it must sound extremely confusing if you're not Swedish/Norwegian/Danish LOL! But it's true!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorta like a Brit talking to someone from Texas


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Sorta like a Brit talking to someone from Texas


Or learning TexMex then going to Mexico City.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> I can't believe it! You guys can get Kristin Lavransdatter, I can't! for kindle even..
> 
> Off course I have all these books in dtp and paperbacks... but... I want to read on my kindle.....
> 
> Thanks for a great link anyway!


I think Penguin Books has the recent English translation of Kristin Lavransdatter, which is the one that we can get in the US. You might take a look at Penguin Books online. They have ebooks. They are pricey, however, and in English. I don't know if they have kindle format. I was looking at their ebooks this week to check out epub books, since I just bought a Cyborg Opus (by Bookeen) for public library ebooks.


----------



## Sharknose (Jul 6, 2011)

This is probably old news - but in case you've missed it: There are some Norwegian classics available on http://www.bokselskap.no/ - and they should be available in both epub and mobi formats. New titles are being published on a regular basis - and they are normally announced through twitter/facebook (search for bokselskap.no on FB)

Sorry for the late reply - but I just signed up here.


----------

